# Will This Update Screw My Phone?



## Abusementpark (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a rooted Droid X running Apex and I've been constantly hitting "Install later" for update 4.5.605.en.US because I'm afraid it might unroot my phone and lock it or something. Am I worrying for nothing? If not, is there any way I can delete the update and get my phone to quit asking me every 12 hours?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

It's been awhile but I think you can rename systemupdater.apk to systemupdater.bak. The update is rootable though.


----------



## JDely31 (Jun 18, 2011)

Abusementpark said:


> I have a rooted Droid X running Apex and I've been constantly hitting "Install later" for update 4.5.605.en.US because I'm afraid it might unroot my phone and lock it or something. Am I worrying for nothing? If not, is there any way I can delete the update and get my phone to quit asking me every 12 hours?


You can freeze the updater with titanium backup.


----------

